# I got some Ribbons



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

I would like to say thanks to Darin (Tex-o-bob) and John (Longgun) and too Richard (RJmax-4) and his dad and everyone else that has help me get started in the taxidermy world. Darin has show me alot of new stuff to really help me and John has critique my work and told me what I need to do different I really appreciate it alot 
I put 3 birds into the show and did pretty good I would say. The snow got a first place ribbon the Ross got second place and the golden eye got second place too. For mounting birds for 4 and half months that's pretty good I would say. Thanks to the Utah taxidermists association I learn so much stuff from the judges and the seminar I cant wait to mount up a bird this weekend to try all the new stuff I just leaned.

Thank you,
Steven hunt


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats man... 8) 

It's easy to see the reason for the ribbons...good job !!!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome birds do you just have a pile of them froze up in the freezer or something.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

katorade said:


> Awesome birds do you just have a pile of them froze up in the freezer or something.


Yes sir he does.

Great work Steven, you're getting better. Keep at it.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Keep at it and you will soon be giving the pros a run for their money!


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

katorade said:


> Awesome birds do you just have a pile of them froze up in the freezer or something.


Yes I got layoff from work last dec. and I knew I would have a few month to learn how to mount birds so I save a few up to work on. And now I love doing it. 
Thanks guys


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I tried to do that but couldn't hit anything. Now I just have a bunch of feral pigeons in there to practice on this summer.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

For your first show you did awesome! Keep up the good work Steven. I'm sure we'll see you next year.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on the ribbons.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Congratulations Steven. I thought you weren't going to enter? I'm glad you did. Your work is coming along very nicely.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Atta boy Steven!!

Keep up the good work Bud!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

congratulations steven! i know there were a few pm's that slipped by me in reguard to a few questions you had, but judgeing on how well you did at the show you worked them out just fine. :wink:

...i throughly enjoyed meeting you finally and hope to see you at the next one. 8)

hey, you know what that Blue Ribbon meant dont you...

:twisted: NO MORE NOVICE DIVISION :twisted: .... :lol: :wink:

j/k...again, if/when you have questions please ask. with this i feel i can speak for TEX also...he's a great teacher.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

way to go man, those birds are sweet!! you did a great job on em. keep more comin!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Longgun said:


> congratulations steven! i know there were a few pm's that slipped by me in reguard to a few questions you had, but judgeing on how well you did at the show you worked them out just fine. :wink:
> 
> ...i throughly enjoyed meeting you finally and hope to see you at the next one. 8)
> 
> ...


That works for all of us dude! I seem to remember a guy that won Best of Category Waterfowl in the Professional division... The masters welcomes you with open arms Johny boy! :twisted:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Tex, hey you lazy a$$, why don't you post up some pics of that blue ribbon goose you did for me? 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Tex, hey you lazy ****, why don't you post up some pics of that blue ribbon goose you did for me? 8)


Me, Lazy! I wish I had time to contemplate being lazy.

I'll make a "taxidermy show" post when I get a minute.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That works for all of us dude! I seem to remember a guy that won Best of Category Waterfowl in the Professional division... The masters welcomes you with open arms Johny boy! :twisted:


_hey yeh_...speaking of that, dont i need to pile up some "pro" points before i can advance to masters now?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Congrats Steven. That is awesome keep up the good work.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Longgun said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > That works for all of us dude! I seem to remember a guy that won Best of Category Waterfowl in the Professional division... The masters welcomes you with open arms Johny boy! :twisted:
> ...


Ya what's the harm in that. Hell, Stuffinducks won it five years in a row before he finally moved on to the masters... So, for now we'll cut you some slack... :twisted: :wink:


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks guys


----------

